# Another leo morph quiz.



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

Im pretty sure, these guys are super/hypos, but not 100%. The father is a RAPTOR so im presuming they are het for eclipse and talbino, however im easily confused and would rather get your expert opinions just so i can be assured. 




























Thanks in advance,

Kieran:2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

What you said.....


Super hypo and if dad is raptor then yes, het for tremper albino and eclipse....


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Super hypo HET Talbino,Eclipse : victory:.


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

*brilliant*

thanks guys


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, all super hypos. The first one is a stunner!!


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for your kind words, i cant wait to see how they turn out:2thumb:


----------



## cathycustard (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice Supers het Tremper and Elcipse.

Hope you guys are well. :2thumb:


----------

